# Jae's Volk Racing GT-N



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

Just took photos of Jae's car at Bolney today.



















Yours,
Shin


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

thats gorgeous. love black ones anyway but that's the nuts.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb! Love the GT-Ns:smokin:


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

u sure u did'nt send me the wrong wheels? I'll swap back with those if u like???   
Jae the piccies u sent me before did it no justice, that just looks simply f*ckin loooovley 
I take it u don't need me to host piccies now?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Jae....looks stunning mate. You sent me some pictures at work, but seeing it in the flesh was SOOOO much better.

Lovely car.

Daz


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Very nice wheels indeed, but did someone steal your brakes?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thank 'ee Kindly, Folks*

Taken a while & some worry, but I'm pleased with the result.

Mr Sutton, cheeky mare  

Proper thanks on this thread when I get a bit more time.

J.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Wicked colour.
Wicked front splitter.
Wicked wheels.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great combination with the wheels and colour. Sweet R33!

Cya O!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*ooh sexy!!!!*

Those wheels look dam nice indeed!!!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thanks again*

As with all projects, some people have to share the blame... 

So, without any further ado, huge thanks too:

Abbey Motorsport, especially Mark who has had to deal with a flood of emails over the last ten months.

Shin at Prospec Motorsport, for tyre recommendation & sourcing the wheels.

Chris at Hyper Sports & Racing for sourcing the splitter.

Tim at SVS, for a lot of advice & clear thinking, despite the fact I've yet to buy anything from him directly. 

Discount Tyres in Worthing. Performance tyres at silly prices, plus laser alignment and a good laugh.

Lawrence at the Accident Repair Centre in Storrington. Paintwork & professionalism with attitude & excellent value.

MikeR33, Wsurfa, Talat & Middlehurst Motorsport for second hand parts. Saved me over a grand in total, which just got spent elsewhere. 

2hundyman, Daz & numerous other members of this superb bunch of mad hatter Skyline owners & enthusiasts, for encouragement, advice & the occasional necessary insult.

All the car is waiting for is the Volk Racing centre caps for the wheels. Then it's back to doing the lottery hoping for that next five grand to drop in!

Thanks, one and all. A privilege and a pleasure to own the beastie & know the crowd.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice car, i love the kit. Wheels look awesome


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Blimey*

Long time since these went up.

Thank you, hyrev.

Wait 'til you see the improved version...


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Lovely.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bling bling!  

Lookin' good, very good :smokin: 
T


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very Nice mate  :smokin:


----------

